# lags starting



## bobo23 (Jul 20, 2008)

my 03 se-r specv 
lags when starting every so often it will crank right away but usually it just turns over quite a few times any one else had that problem?
thanks


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

they're known to have fuel pump issues, and cps issues, among other things. have you had the recalls and service bulletins done? do you let the fuel pump prime before you start it?


----------



## bobo23 (Jul 20, 2008)

i have tried that and it doesnt really help any


----------



## Eric. (Jul 26, 2008)

have to go with the lady. it's probably your fuel pump or crank sensor. i've replaced both in my spec, twice.


----------



## coreyshaw (Jul 28, 2008)

bobo23 said:


> my 03 se-r specv
> lags when starting every so often it will crank right away but usually it just turns over quite a few times any one else had that problem?
> thanks


I actually have that problem in my 04. Pretty sure its just the fuel pump. Just dont have the time or drive to fix it lol


----------



## bobo23 (Jul 20, 2008)

i guess im gonna go ahead and replace the fuel pump
people say it can be hard any sug?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

if you're just replacing it with a stock one, it's no big deal. it's located under the back seat, just try not to have too much gas in the car when you do it


----------



## KArlo24DE-T (Aug 25, 2008)

If the Service Engine Soon light is not on and you hear the starter cranks then it is your fuel pump. If the light IS ON you should scan the ecu for the code(s), it will most likely be you crank shaft positioning sensor wich is probably a recall you should repair at the dealer at no cost. i suggest swapping the engine (sr20) 
VQ25 brings too many problems. i havent stopped fixing this car since the day it was purchased


----------



## KArlo24DE-T (Aug 25, 2008)

qr25de lol


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

My sister's car had the same problem, she had to take it to the dealership to get it fixed... luckily it was still under warranty.


----------

